# Video: Brittney Palmer Playboy Magazine Photo Shoot Footage



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Video Link: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/2/1...y-palmer-playboy-photo-shoot-ufc-octagon-girl


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

embedded to make it easier


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The pics didn't turn out all that great. Then again Playboy pretty much sucks with all the touch ups. 

Cool to see her naked and all. But they weren't amazing or anything. I'd rather see her in a small ass bikini on the beach.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Had to watch that.. To make sure there wasn't any pornography or weapons of mass destruction and such 

She's pretty hot :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I was pretty disappointed with the playboy pics. Just some of the positions she was posed in are all wrong. The lighting and air brushing seems off too for someone so naturally beautiful.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

sometimes playboy ruins the fantasy of seeing the ringgirls nude..  

Too much makeup..too much everyting... not enough natural posed T&A.

Screw u Hugh.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Playboy has been around for a long time but for some reason they dont understand what guys wanna see at all. They always have these "themes" for the pictures and most of the times the theme doesnt make the picture hot at all. Like when Arianny was holding the dumbell... I get that they are UFC octagon girls but thats not what i want my ladies nude pics to be themed. I want them in cute little pink underwear, cute thongs, in sexy poses,etc. Not in these "rough" poses wearing outfits that arnt very flattering on top of metal stairs or something. I dunno i just dont get the point of their pics sometimes. Its cool and all to see these girls naked that i never thought id see naked but other then that there is no appeal to them. If i had Britney Palmer posing nude for me... the sky would be the limit.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Airbrushed and painted up to all hell too.. I seriously cant remember the last time I popped a chub to a playboy pic.. the most popular mens magazine in the USA is a huge fail.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just goes to show that their photoshoping these pics way too much. She looks 10 times better in the video.


----------



## Quasi_dead (Feb 2, 2012)

Razzle >>>>>>>>>>>> Playboy


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Bah...that was one of the lamest shoots ever for playboy. She looks bizarre in those pics. Think I'll go cleanse my minde by revisiting arianny's pics.


----------

